# Welches Echolot? Elite 4 HDi o. Elite 5 HDi



## Sporry (25. Juni 2014)

Hallo Boardies,

ich möchte mir gerne noch diesen Sommer eines der im Titel genannten Geräte kaufen. Speziell soll es fürs Vertikalangeln auf Zander, Barsch und Maräne genutzt werden für Seen die nicht tiefer als 60m sind:q.

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit beiden Geräten, wo liegen die Vorteile und gibt es überhaupt Unterschiede#c? Zwischen den beiden Geräten liegen ja zirka 200€ Unterschied, sind diese auch gerechtfertigt|kopfkrat? Habe im Board und im Internet viel gestöbert und gelesen über beide Geräte, leider reicht mir das an Informationen nicht aus, ich brauch Praxiswissen von euch#6!

Wäre natürlich auch für Links und Videos; die ich noch nicht kenne sehr dankbar.

Petri und Gruß#h


----------



## welsfaenger (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welches Echolot? Elite 4 HDi o. Elite 5 HDi*

Der Unterschied soll schon enorm sein, genaueres kann ich dir nächste Woche sagen.
Bekomme die Tage das hdi5x mit shirp und n Freund hat das 4x. Werden dann mal beide zusammen auf den See und vergleichen


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sporry (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welches Echolot? Elite 4 HDi o. Elite 5 HDi*

Ok super, da bin mal gespannt. Ich weiß nur nicht ob es auch da einen Unterschied zwischen den Elite 4/5 Hdi Hybrid mit Gps und den Elite 4/5 x HDi ohne Gps gibt? Naja bin auf jedenfall gespannt was da bei rauskommt.#6


----------



## Auewiesen (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welches Echolot? Elite 4 HDi o. Elite 5 HDi*

Moin Sporry,

warum nicht das DSI bei den Tiefen denke ich ist es besser.

Habe das Elite 4 HDI soll auch in größerer Tiefe eingesetzt werden können, deshalb haben wir auch einen 50HZ Schwinger.

Außer den Plotter gibt es keinen Unterschied.

Größe ist für uns OK. Selbst bei Sonne gut ablesbar!

Allerdings erst einmal kurz getestet und deshalb halte ich mich mit weiteren Angaben zurück. Norwegen Ende August soll es bringen.


LG
Wolle


----------



## chko (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welches Echolot? Elite 4 HDi o. Elite 5 HDi*

Also ich hab das Elite 4 HDI auch seit kurzem und ich kann sagen das der Preisunterschied zwischen nem elite 4 hdi und nem elite 5 hdi absolut nicht gerechtfertigt ist. Nur wegen dem 2,5 cm größerem display lohnen sich die 200-300€ mehr nicht. Bin mit dem 4er vokommen zufrieden. Hab das Elie 4 HDI für 311,95€ inkl. Versand bekommen.


----------



## Sporry (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welches Echolot? Elite 4 HDi o. Elite 5 HDi*

Ok das hört sich ja schon mal nach Pro für das Elite 4 an. 

Habe heute dieses Angebot gefunden ich hoffe der Link funktioniert.

http://www.phd-shop.de/Outdoor---Fr...-HDI-mit-83-200-455-800kHz-Geber.html?refID=1

Das wäre doch echt günstig, ob das ein Fake ist? Fehler schon erkannt ist das Elite 4 x Hdi ohne Gps. Naja aber bei Compas gäbe es das Elite 4 Hdi für 279,-€ zzgl. Versandkosten.

http://www.compass24.de/product/266...8aD0rCDCUMVJY9eayJr_o2l2MCmO1TRzAhKyKJvbw_wcB

Mein Händler vor Ort verkauft das E4hdi für 368,-€ und das E5Hdi für 589,-€. Er würde mir natürlich einen Rabatt auf die Geräte geben. Ich glaube aber auf so einen Preis würde er nie kommen. Bereit wäre ich aber auch mehr auszugeben, wenn der Ansprechpartner vor Ort ist.

Naja berichtet mal weiter, jeder Beitrag macht mich und andere Interessierte schlauer. Danke schonmal für eure Kommentare.


----------



## chko (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welches Echolot? Elite 4 HDi o. Elite 5 HDi*

Da musste echt aufpassen da gibts verschiedene Versionen

Elite 4x HDI/Nur Echolot ohne GPS
Elite 4m HDI/Nur Kartenplotter
Elite 4 HDI/Echolot Kombigerät mit GPS 
Elite 4x HDI/mit Flachwassergeber bis 90 Meter Tiefe
Elite 4x HDI/mit Tiefwassergeber bis 600 Meter Tiefe
Elite 4 HDI/mit Flachwassergeber bis 90 Meter Tiefe
Elite 4 HDI/mit Tiefwassergeber bis 600 Meter Tiefe

Und dann bekommst du diese ganzen Versionen noch als Festmontage oder Portable wobei ganz ehrlich ist der Umbau in nen Plastikkoffer ja wohl kein Problem darstellen sollte. Somit kann man sich ne Festmontage holen und die zur Portable machen wie ich es gemacht habe.

Wenn du "günstige" Angebote findest die um die 260€ les dir die Beschreibung ganz genau durch bei manchen ist es nämlich so das du nur das Gerät bekommst "OHNE" den Geber.

Ich persönlich Hab das ELITE 4 HDI als Festmontage und habs zur portable umgebaut.
Ich stell gleich mal Bilder rein.

Mein Fazit 300€ mehr für 2,5cm mehr Display sind föllig überzogen und wenn du meine Bilder siehst wirst du sehen das das 4er volkommen ausreicht und wenn du schon soviel Geld in die Hand nehmen möchtest hol dir das ganze als Kombigerät mit GPS und ECHOLOT.

So Bilder folgen gleich


----------



## chko (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welches Echolot? Elite 4 HDi o. Elite 5 HDi*

So hier die Bilder bei der Aufnahme vom Display siehst man das alles so gerastert ist was aber in wirklichkeit nicht vorhanden ist nur auf den Bildern auch die Auflösung ist in real um einiges besser.

Koffer von außen mit Standfuss in der Mitte

http://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/800x600q90/837/wr6y.jpg

Serieller Anschuss für Laptop

http://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/800x600q90/849/ww3i.jpg

Echolot verbunden mit Laptop und GPS Signal

http://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/800x600q90/819/obp1.jpg



Schalter für Strom um nicht immer die Batterie abklemmen zu müssen.

http://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/800x600q90/834/6zyhw.jpg

Koffer Innenseite mit Batterie,Verkabelung und links noch Platz für den Geber

http://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/800x600q90/822/lpon.jpg

Verkabelung nach außen mit 3A Sicherung

http://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/800x600q90/820/88f5.jpg

Echolot im Kartenplotter Modus

http://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/800x600q90/849/919l.jpg


Echolot im Kartenplotter Modus (oben) normales Echolot (links) HDI (rechts)

http://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/800x600q90/856/xib5.jpg

Echolot im Normalen Modus (oben) HDI (unten)

http://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/800x600q90/855/zzz0m.jpg

Echolot im Kartenplotter Modus (oben) HDI (unten)

http://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/800x600q90/853/5d2x.jpg

Echolot im Kartenplotter Modus (oben) Normales Echo (unten)

http://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/800x600q90/819/ean3.jpg

Normales Echolot 

http://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/800x600q90/834/aqcsg.jpg

HDI

http://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/800x600q90/819/32td.jpg

Kurs über Grund

http://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/800x600q90/820/e1as.jpg

HDI im Nachtmodus

http://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/800x600q90/843/atnuh.jpg

Normales Echo im Nachtmodus

http://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/800x600q90/850/5y7q.jpg


----------



## Sporry (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welches Echolot? Elite 4 HDi o. Elite 5 HDi*

Na das sieht doch schonmal Super aus. Danke für die vielen Fotos. Wie gesagt das Gerät, welches ich mir kaufen möchte, muss alle 3 Funktionen haben-Fishfinder-Map und downscan. Das mit den Gebern war mir bisher noch nicht so klar, werd mich in die Richtung noch ein bissel belesen, aber ich denke Flachwasser sollte reichen, da ich nur in unseren Seen bzw Ostsee unterwegs bin.

Deine selbstgebauter Koffer ist echt Top, habe sowas auch noch rumstehen, kann ich mir also auch gleich bauen...Super*****

Kurze frage zum Laptop, wozu brauchst du den? Nimmst du den Laptop mit zum Angeln oder ist der nur zum Updaten da? Gibt es am Elite 4 oder 5 einen Pc-Anschluss? Wozu dient der?


----------



## chko (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welches Echolot? Elite 4 HDi o. Elite 5 HDi*

Also dann ist das Elite 4 HDI die beste Option für dich. An dem roten der Anschluss der ans Echo kommt ist noch nen zweites Kabel dran an dieses Kabel kann man nen Stecker für nen Seriellen port dran löten für andere Geräte wie AIS usw. Ich nutze den Port mit DrDepth um meine Punkte direkt aufm Latop ab zu speichern. Laptop hab ich jetzt erstmal testweise dran gehabt aber zum angeln werd ich den nicht mitnehmen hierfür nutze ich das aufzeichnen der Daten direkt aufm Gerät.

Ich würde mir an deiner stelle das Elite 4 HDI holen mit Flachwassergeber und fals dieser doch nicht ausreichen sollte für die Ostsee kann man ja zur Not noch den anderen Geber dazu kaufen.

Hier noch die Anschluss Belegung für das Kabel. Ist leider in der Beschreibung nicht mit aufgeführt.

Pin 2 gelb TX-A
Pin 3 orange RX-A
Pin 5 blau und grün
Und das ganze auf 4800 bit einstellen am Gerät


----------



## Sporry (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welches Echolot? Elite 4 HDi o. Elite 5 HDi*

Hallo, wie Unterscheiden sich die Plotter vom Elite 4hdi und 5 hdi? Ist das Kartenmaterial von Navionics für beide Geräte verwendbar oder gibt gibt es da jeweils eine eigene Version?


----------



## chko (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welches Echolot? Elite 4 HDi o. Elite 5 HDi*

Ist gleich bei beiden hab hier aber nen Link für dich da ist nen Tutorial wie man sich eine Hintergrundkarte für Lowrance Geräte erstellt. Habs ausprobiert und funzt super hab mir die ganze Deutschlandkarte (1,3 Gb) auf meine micro sd geladen.
Andere Länder sind auch verfügbar aufteilung
Länder->Bundesländer->Bezirke

http://www.tacklefever.de/index.php?topic=4072.0

PS:Ganze Deutschlandkarte hat eine Nacht gebraucht zum berechnen. Lohnt sich aber


----------



## welsfaenger (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welches Echolot? Elite 4 HDi o. Elite 5 HDi*

so, war am Sonntag morgen bei Dauerregen mit dem Belly auf dem See.
Dem Kollegen mit dem HDI 4 war es leider zu nass 
Was muss ich sagen, für meine Erfahrungen schon richtig gut. Konnte veiel Dinge die ich in dem Gewässer kenne sehr gut auf dem Echo erkennen, was bei meinem Ur-Alt definitv nicht annähernd zu erkennen war. 
Auch die Fisch Anzeigen waren sehr gut strukturiert und klar erkennbar. Mit dem Ergebnis das ich auch gleich einen Zander auf Ansage vertikal verhaften konnte.
Wieviel genauer die Anzeige gegenüber dem HDI4 ist kann ich leider noch nicht sagen, bin aber bis jetzt super zufrieden mt dem neuen HDI5 mit Chirp.


----------



## Sporry (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welches Echolot? Elite 4 HDi o. Elite 5 HDi*

Na dann Petri zum tollen Fang, ist ja ein super Einstieg für den ersten Test. Hast die Sichel auf den Echolot auch als Zander wahrgenommen?


----------



## Yupii (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welches Echolot? Elite 4 HDi o. Elite 5 HDi*

Könnt ihr mir mal die Bildschirmmaße ( Höhe x Breite ) vom Elite 4 und Elite 5 durchgeben?


----------



## chko (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welches Echolot? Elite 4 HDi o. Elite 5 HDi*

4er hat nen 4,3 Zoll Display 10,75cm Diagonale
5er hat nen 5 Zoll Display 12,50 cm Diagonale


----------



## Yupii (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welches Echolot? Elite 4 HDi o. Elite 5 HDi*



chko schrieb:


> 4er hat nen 4,3 Zoll Display 10,75cm Diagonale
> 5er hat nen 5 Zoll Display 12,50 cm Diagonale



Danke, aber die Diagonalen kann ich schon selbst aus den Daten herauslesen|uhoh:
Daher auch meine Frage nach *Länge und Breite* des Bildschirm.|rolleyes


----------



## Banger (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welches Echolot? Elite 4 HDi o. Elite 5 HDi*

Geniales Teil, kann ich nur empfehlen!! 

http://buydeeper.de


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## loete1970 (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welches Echolot? Elite 4 HDi o. Elite 5 HDi*

für 219,- Euronen? |bigeyes


----------



## Sporry (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welches Echolot? Elite 4 HDi o. Elite 5 HDi*

Hab mich in diese Richtung auch schon belesen, wer es brauch soll das Kaufen, für mich ist das nur Spielerei für Technikfreaks. Ich bleib lieber bei ausgereifteren Sachen.


----------



## chko (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welches Echolot? Elite 4 HDi o. Elite 5 HDi*

Is absoluter Müll nen Vereinskamerad hatte sich das Teil geholt und bei uns am See getestet. Anzeige aufm Handy oder Tablet recht gut und in Farbe aber was bringt einem das Teil wenn immer die Verbindung abbricht oder falsche Tiefenwerte angezeigt werden. Lieber nen Humminbird RF25 holen kostet wenn überhaupt die Hälfte und ist wesentlich besser von der Reichweite.


----------



## gnomexx (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welches Echolot? Elite 4 HDi o. Elite 5 HDi*

Grüße also ich hab mir anfang des Jahres das elite 5 hdi geleistet und bin der meinung das es den aufpreis wert ist weil besoders wenn de den gesplitteten bildschirm nutzen willst wirds auf dem 4er ganz schön klein und da wirst du deinen Köder beim dropshoten kaum noch erkennen , kumpel von mir hat sich auch das elite 4 hdi geholt und nach dem ersten angelwochenende wieder zurück geschickt weil im zu klein war , mein rat ist spar lieber noch nen monat länger und hol dir dann das größere , da wirst de mehr freude dran haben .

Grus gnomexx

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sporry (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welches Echolot? Elite 4 HDi o. Elite 5 HDi*

ok mir wär es schon wichtig den Köder beim Vertikalangeln zu sehen, ich hoffe das geht auch beim elite 4. Den größreren Bildschirm sehe ich derzeit als einzigen Vorteil, die Leistung von beiden Geräten soll,wohl gleich sein.

Maja mal schaue, vieleicht wirds ja doch ein Elite 5. Konnte das Vorgängermodel am Wochenende Testen. Echt nicht schlecht, wie gut die Untergründe zu Erkennen sind und die einzelnen Fischarten, echt heftig. |rolleyes


----------



## MPCarp (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welches Echolot? Elite 4 HDi o. Elite 5 HDi*



> Original von Sporry
> Konnte das Vorgängermodel am Wochenende Testen. Echt nicht schlecht, wie  gut die Untergründe zu Erkennen sind und die einzelnen Fischarten, echt  heftig.


Hi,

Was meinst du mit einzelnen Fischarten? Wenn du meinst, dass man kleinere Fischschwärme von größeren Einzelfischen unterscheiden kann dann hast du wohl recht, aber ich glaube kaum, dass man zu 100% sagen kann, welcher Fisch genau unter einem steht/schwimmt....

Mfg
Martin


----------



## chko (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welches Echolot? Elite 4 HDi o. Elite 5 HDi*

In der HDI Anzeige konnte ich definitiv Karpfen erkennen


----------



## FranzJosef (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welches Echolot? Elite 4 HDi o. Elite 5 HDi*

DAVON haette ich gern mal ein Bild gesehen!  #6


----------



## welsfaenger (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welches Echolot? Elite 4 HDi o. Elite 5 HDi*

Also das mit dem "groben" erkennen kann ich bestätigen. Man kann schon einen ordentlichen Krapfen von einem Zander oder Hecht unterscheiden! Ganz extrem bei unseren silberkarpfen jenseits der 100 pfd. Die machen mal ein ordentliches Bild 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## welsfaenger (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welches Echolot? Elite 4 HDi o. Elite 5 HDi*

Ps: ich habe seit kurzem das hdi5 mit shirp


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## welsfaenger (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welches Echolot? Elite 4 HDi o. Elite 5 HDi*

Den Köder und einen einzelnen Fisch kann man auch mit dem hdi4. Gerade gestern noch mit nem Kumpel aufn See und der hat's pelagisch probiert und man konnte schön erkennen wie der Zander (oder Hecht) erst zum Köder leicht Aufstieg um dann doch wieder abzudrehen! Klappt aber nicht so gut mit den standardeinstellungen. Da sollte man sich mit dem Echo schon ein wenig auskennen 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MPCarp (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welches Echolot? Elite 4 HDi o. Elite 5 HDi*

Hi,

Da ich mir nun ebenfalls das Elite HDI 5 zugelegt habe, stellt sich mir nun eine Frage....
Da ja das Kabel für die Spannungsversorgung mit dem Kabel für NMEA zusammenhängt, 
ich aber nicht vor habe mein Gerät mit anderen zu koppeln, ist das Kabel für mich nutzlos.

Wie mach ich das Ende des Kabels am besten "blind"? 

Oder besser wäre noch ein Kabel, welches ausschließlich für die Spannungsversorgung des Echos zuständig ist....gibt es sowas?
Im Netz habe ich noch nichts gefunden.

Mfg
Martin


----------



## gnomexx (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welches Echolot? Elite 4 HDi o. Elite 5 HDi*

Die selbe frage hab ich mir auch gestellt aber abschneiden wollte ich s auch nich also hab ich mir n langes Stück schrumpfschlauch besorgt und aus dem ganzen ein kabel gemacht , sieht sauber aus und baumelt nicht in der gegend rum 
Gruß gnomexx 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Auewiesen (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welches Echolot? Elite 4 HDi o. Elite 5 HDi*

Moin zusammen,

ich habe dafür selbstverschweißendes Isolierband genommen. Hab ich immer im Haus und ist Wasserdicht.

LG
Wolle


----------



## Gruschan (28. August 2014)

*AW: Welches Echolot? Elite 4 HDi o. Elite 5 HDi*

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte keinen neuen Thread eröffnen, daher hoffe ich, dass es iO ist wenn ich meine Frage hier stelle 
Hab auch schon viel im Board nach Antworten gesucht, aber so wirklich fündig bin ich nicht geworden.

Ich würde mir auch gern ein Echolot kaufen. Einsatzort ist eine Talsperre mit einer Tiefe von max 40m. Ich glaube aber nicht, dass ich Strecken befischen werde, welche tiefer als 15m sind.
Das bedeutet ich bräuchte nur einen Flachwassergeber richtig?

Eigentlich habe ich mich schon für das Elite 4x HDI entschieden.
Auf GPS und Kartenplotter möchte ich verzichten.
Ich habe ein Angebot im Netz gefunden bei dem ich gerne zuschlagen möchte: 

http://www.angeln-shop.de/lowrance-...html?s=18105&gclid=CJztn-aptcACFbPJtAodLFsAIQ

Jedoch bin ich mir unsicher, da es irgendwie so viele Unterschiedliche Echos gibt, welche dennoch den gleichen Namen haben.

Das gleiche Gerät mit einem anderen Geber:

http://www.angeln-shop.de/boot-tech...elite-4x-hdi-hybrid-dual-imaging-echolot.html

Was ist jetzt er Unterschied? Kann man damit nur das Einsatzgebiet auch auf tiefere Gewässer erweitern? 
Oder ist es nur mit diesem Geber möglich FISHFINDER und DOWN SCAN IMAGING zu nutzen?
Das würde bedeuten, dass das erste Echo mit dem 83/200kHz
Geber NUR die Fishfinder Funktion hat und kein DSI?
Obwohl doch das HDI für beides steht?

Ach man...wie ihr sicherlich merkt, ich bin verwirrt.
Bitte Hilfe! Danke :q

Gruß Gruschan


----------



## bastiv (28. August 2014)

*AW: Welches Echolot? Elite 4 HDi o. Elite 5 HDi*

Moin,

 Echo 1, reines HDI Gerät

 Echo 2,
 HDI und DSI
 Broadband Sounder™ mit DownScan Imaging

 Ich nutze das DSI sehr viel und der Preisunterschied ist ja ein Witz. DSI ist nur nichts für Tieferes Wasser, aber für die Pöhl reicht es allemal.

 Wichtiger wäre vielleicht noch ein 5er Display.


----------



## Gruschan (28. August 2014)

*AW: Welches Echolot? Elite 4 HDi o. Elite 5 HDi*

Vielen Dank!

Wie kommst du nur darauf, dass ich mit dem beschriebenen Gewässer die Pöhl meine? #6
Hast natürlich recht. 

Dann wird es wohl das zweite Gerät, auch wenn es in dem Shop derzeit leider nicht verfügbar ist, und ich wo anders zu diesem Preis leider nicht finde.

Gruß Gruschan


----------



## bastiv (28. August 2014)

*AW: Welches Echolot? Elite 4 HDi o. Elite 5 HDi*

Beim Echolotzentrum ist es 3€ teurer.|supergri


----------



## Bosch1214 (28. August 2014)

*AW: Welches Echolot? Elite 4 HDi o. Elite 5 HDi*

Hallo, meine unmaßgebliche Meinung zum Thema:
1. Ein 4 Zoll Bildschirm ? Da hat mein Handy bereits mehr zu bieten. Das sollte man sich bei Echolotkauf einmal klar machen. 4 Zoll ist für mich höchsten auf dem Belly akzeptabel.
2. Ein 200Khz Geber oder ein Dual Beam 83/200Khz ist für Tiefen, auch im Salzwasser, bis 150m ausreichend. Tiefere Frequenzen als 200Khz bringen einen größeren Erfassungsbereich(größerer Öffnungswinkel des Schallkegels), aber auch ein unschärferes Bild und weniger Details. 
3.Die Downscanfunktion(DSI bei Lowrance) ist zur Gewässerbodenbeurteilung, vor allem im Süßwasser,  sehr hilfreich, im Salzwasser ist diese Funktion entbehrlich. Als Fischfinder ist Downscan eher ungeeignet, da der Erfassungsbereich bei dieser Technik sehr schmal ist (elliptischer Abtastbereich: lang, aber sehr schmal).
4. Für mich käme eher ein Elite 5 hdi in Frage als ein Elite 4 mit Dsi. Da muss man dann auch nicht über die große Preisdifferenz meckern.
5. Die Konkurrenz hat da auch Alternativen zu bieten, z.B. Garmin echo 501c( 77/200Khz) für 250 Euro oder als Kombi das echomap 50s oder 50dv (mit downscan).


----------



## bastiv (28. August 2014)

*AW: Welches Echolot? Elite 4 HDi o. Elite 5 HDi*



Bosch1214 schrieb:


> 3.Die Downscanfunktion(DSI bei Lowrance) Als Fischfinder ist Downscan eher ungeeignet, da der Erfassungsbereich bei dieser Technik sehr schmal ist (elliptischer Abtastbereich: lang, aber sehr schmal).


 
 Wird oft behauptet, ich finde Futterfische und Räuber per DSI ziemlich genau. Zumindest bestätigt mir der Fangerfolg meine Beurteilung des Echos.


----------



## Bosch1214 (28. August 2014)

*AW: Welches Echolot? Elite 4 HDi o. Elite 5 HDi*

DSI hat z.B. bei 50m Wassertiefe eine Erfassungsbereich von 57m x 1,20m(!). Bei 10 m Wassertiefe ist dieser Bereich 5,77m x 0,122m(12cm!) groß.(Beispielrechnung für das Dragonfly Downscan bei ca 350KHZ) 
Vielleicht legst Du das mal als Overlay über meine Aussage, dass diese Technik als Fischfinder eher ungeeignet ist.


----------



## Gruschan (28. August 2014)

*AW: Welches Echolot? Elite 4 HDi o. Elite 5 HDi*

@ bastiv... Danke dir. Ich werde es da bestellen! :m Welches Echo nutzt du?


@Bosch1214

Du hast natürlich Recht mit der Größe vom Display. Da das Gerät aber fast das doppelte kostet, bleib ich bei dem 4er.

Wir werden sehen, sprach der blinde zum tauben... Wenn ich die Fische aufgrund des kleinen Bildschirmes nicht sehe, dann haben sie eben Glück gehabt. 

Trotzdem vielen Dank. Ich guck mir jetzt erst mal die Garmin´s an |wavey:


----------



## bastiv (28. August 2014)

*AW: Welches Echolot? Elite 4 HDi o. Elite 5 HDi*



Bosch1214 schrieb:


> DSI hat z.B. bei 50m Wassertiefe eine Erfassungsbereich von 57m x 1,20m(!). Bei 10 m Wassertiefe ist dieser Bereich 5,77m x 0,122m(12cm!) groß.(Beispielrechnung für das Dragonfly Downscan bei ca 350KHZ)
> Vielleicht legst Du das mal als Overlay über meine Aussage, dass diese Technik als Fischfinder eher ungeeignet ist.



Gebe dir vollkommen recht bezüglich des Erfassungsbereiches, nur die Erkennung von Fisch insbesondere von Fischen die sich am Boden mit hohem Struktur aufkommen befinden ist meiner praktischen Erfahrung nach klasse.


----------



## Goldrush (11. September 2014)

*AW: Welches Echolot? Elite 4 HDi o. Elite 5 HDi*

Guten Morgen zusammen, 

ich habe nun auch gerade das Thema Echolot in Angriff genommen, da wir nun mittlerweile sehr viel mit dem Boot auf Seen unterwegs sind. 
Wir haben hier eigentlich Tiefen von 4 bis max. 50 Meter die mit dem Boot befahren werden würden. Hatten nun so Leihgeräte, auf denen man leider nur Konturen vom Boden gesehen hat und 
das war ums milde zu sagen einfach bescheiden. Man erkennt keine richtigen Konturen und Fische einzeln erst recht nicht. Wenn man Glück hatte mal einen Schwarm. 

Nach all meinen Nachforschungen tendiere ich nun zu einem Lowrance Elite-4x HDI oder dem -5x HDI aufgrund des größeren Bildschirmes. 
Ich würde nun die Funktion des GPS nicht benötigen, da wir eigentlich nur auf Seen unterwegs sind und es mir dort eher darauf ankommt die Konturen und Fische richtig zu sehen. 

Habe nun aber wie hier auch schon geschrieben wurde viele unterschiedliche Varianten gesehen und bin mehr als verwirrt. Was würdet ihr für den reinen Hobby bedarf empfehlen?

Hier mal die drei Favoriten:

Lowrance 000-11213-001 Echolot - 4x HDI mit 83/200/455/800 kHz geber
http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00F5ENKLW/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_S_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=1M0KRN1UKFG2O&coliid=I8AE35D4TXLMY

Lowrance Elite-4x HDI Fischfinder / Hybrid Dual Imaging (mit Heckgeber 50/200/455/800 kHz)
http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00FPQYPMI/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=1M0KRN1UKFG2O&coliid=IMV0EUID7OVPE

Lowrance Elite-5x HDI Fischfinder / DownScan Imaging (mit Heckgeber 83/200 455/800 kHz)
Bei dem Modell schreibt der Verkäufer das *kein GPS und Kartenplotter dabei ist. Das habe ich gelesen  und wäre ja auch das was ich suche bzw. nicht benötige.*
http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00DY2AXQW/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_S_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=1M0KRN1UKFG2O&coliid=IH729VCTWHEYC

Bei Modell 1 und 2 haben die Geber eine andere Herzzahl oder? Einmal nur 50 Herz und einmal 83. Welche würde man denn benötigen? 

Habe auch nochmal ganau das DSI nach gelesen. Da es das Elite -5x mit DSI und HDI gibt. Dort bin ich mir auch nicht sicher, ob ich das unbedingt benötige? Evtl. habt Ihr Erfahrungen?

Danke euch vielamls vorab


----------

